# Toronto and the GTA playgroup?



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone in the GTA (gGreater Toronto Area) area would like to start up some sort of Hav 'play group' of some sort?

I know we have 2 or 3 people in the GTA on here so far... anyone else?

If so,.. any ideas?:ear: 


Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Let me discuss it with my Wife and maybe we can work something out once a week or so for playdates. Should be loads of fun.

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Go for it! We had our Tri-valley group play date yesterday and it was fabulous. The 5 dogs ran and chased and wrestled and sniffed for almost 3 1/2 hours. It was our 2nd meeting and we have another planned for 3 weeks.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

how nice is that Cheryl I hope you took pictures if you did need to post them for we can see them LOL


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Nothing more fun that Havanese having the opportunity to have a playdate .
I hope it works out for you all . Trust me it is worth it .
Tulip came over to meet the boys and she was amazing - standing her ground with thwo barking adolescents .. she had meet cosmo when he was just 10 weeks old and she looked at me like I would send him back if I were you !!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That sounds great!! Oreo sincerely needs to meet more Havanese so he can share his passion of runlikehell


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I realize I dont have Mango yettttttttt........ But, thats ok, hopefully he will be home this weekend..

Anyhow, is there really only 3 ppl from the GTA on this thing????? The vet where I will be taking Mango says they have about 10 Havanese customers.. maybe i'll solicit the vet office.. hahaha


----------



## Hannah (Nov 19, 2006)

A play day sounds like so much fun, in a couple of weeks, we're driving to Georgia, from NY to visit my son and daughter-in-law, and they have a black 5 month old hav, so with my 3 we'll have a couple of weeks of play days.


----------



## DEWY (Jun 19, 2007)

*Nice to see someone from Canada*

Hi I am new to this, actually new to forums too. I am looking for a reputable Havanese breeder in GTA, or close by.
I just posted my long tale of woe about my Golden somewhere on here, thought you might be able to help advise.
Any help appreciated


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Dewy!
Where abouts in the GTA do you live???

As far as breeders go, all the ones listed here should be pretty good! I? have been in contactw ith most of them when I was trying to find my guy.
http://www.havanesefanciers.com/MembersProfile-Ont.htm

Also, try Ashstone.com, this is where I got Beamer from!
I know she has a litter that is almost 4wks old..not sure if any are not spoken for..

Talk to you soon..
Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ryan,
I was wondering how Mango was doing. I hope he can come to you soon!
Hav play dates are the best! Of course, so are small-dog play dates. Watching them play together is so much fun. They show such total joy.

I'm in your same boat Ryan. My vet has several Hav clients but I have no way of contacting them to set up local play dates. I've thought of putting an add on Craigslist but I am apprehensive about that, especially if I am offering my home for the play date. Gee, I wonder if the vet would allow me to put up a flyer where they post "lost dog" flyers.....it's a thought.

Susan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I dont know if I would put out a public broadcast looking for other Havs in the area..especially if you are offering your home as the venue! I just do not trust total stangers that much. It's different when you speak to people on this forum though.. (i hope.. lol)

I was at my local Petsmart last week and there was a black and white Hav named Oreo in the puppy class! Maybe i'll try to recruit him to.. hahaha

Mango is going to a very reputable specialist in Florida this Saturday. So we will know what the future holds for him in 3 days! I hope he is better now! He will be 12wks old.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan, that would be nice. The more the merrier! I think getting them together will be nice, as I live in a condo, so no place for Oreo to run free  One day I will have a back yard...sigh.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree. The great thing about the play date we often take the girls to in San Francisco is that its held on a public beach so putting out the invite on Craigslist worked well. I'll have to get creative if I want to find out about Havs in my area. The groomer I use also has other Hav clients. No way to find out who they are though.
Failing that, we'll just keep attending play dates far and wide....


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Susan, I honestly think that is the best way to get them pretty socialized. Assuming the other pups are also pretty friendly. But the beaches sounds great


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so when do you GTA'ers want to do this playdate? Beamer will not have his full shots for another 11 days.. But as long as your dogs are current, it really does not matter! Lets all pick a date.. Anyone?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Who else is from the GTA? Ryan, what are you thinking? Day, evening or weekend?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Helen,

Derek (Radar Jones) lives in Toronto.. And I know someone who lives in aunts building that has one. And you!
So we will have 4 Havs.. (possibly 5 if mango is here)

I would say a weekend probably works the best for me...
We can do it at my place... good times!

Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

How about a Sunday - I am booked solid for all the Saturdays this month - not that I'm complaining or anything  If we could get together early in the day and make the playdate a couple of hours, so that WE are not all overwhelmed and tired for Monday. I am sure the pups will be fine  - they have so much energy to spare!!

Thank you for offering your place, i would if I had a backyard  Condo living, gotta love it... sigh.... LOL

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

A Sunday is fine with me. Late Morning/early afternoon would be good. We could have a BBQ to.. gotta eat, right?? lol
Derek - what do you think??
Any dates in mind?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That would be wonderful and I look forward to meeting Beamer, Radar and the other pup  I think they will have a blast  Oh and of course we will too, watching them have the time of their lives


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm all for that. Just name the place and date. We'll certainly try and be there.

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, tell me if the following is GOOD for you all... and when I say all, I mean Helen and Derek.. lol... Anyone else here from the Toronto area?? If so, let us know NOW!!!!! Don't be shy!

Date: Sunday July 15, 2007
Time: 11:00am - whenever you get bored of us..lol
Venue: My place (details to follow)


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ryan that sounds great!! I look forward to meeting you, your wife and Beamer!!  I have it marked down in my calendar now


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen/Derek..

Do either of you use any pet insurance?? I am looking into it, but not sure what company and which coverage to use. HELP!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Don't have any Pet Ins. as of yet. Ironically my wife is a Broker and we don't have any yet. I really like the idea of this playdate thing. It gives us individuals who are owned by our havs a chance to keep in touch and get acquanited with one another. It can be so hard getting these things to work and posting on the forum all the time without actually seeing anyone gets frustrating...:frusty: I really think Radar will get a kick out of seeing his brother. He should take to him right away, y'know sibling rivalry's and all that. Please let me know if there's anhthing we can bring with us at all. We would really like to contribute.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lucky stiffs!! Sure wish I lived closer!

Ryan, here is a link to a thread about insurance.....

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=384

and here:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=289

Hope that helps!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

S'ok Marj just take a little drive down here and we can have our playdate. Yeah right Eh... I really wish we could have a huge Hav gathering, like a hav cult picnic..... Wouldn't that be a hoot....:tea: 

D


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

come on Marj! Your only, what? 8 hour drive away?? Peanuts! 

Seriously, it would be great if you could make it!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah now we're talking...I bet ya she would of we would pay for her gas....:biggrin1: 

Oh come on it can't be more that twice what an affordable car costs these days with the way gas prices are going...ound: 

D


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You nuts!! lol

Actually, TO is about a 5 hr. drive from here, but with 2 dogs...... might take a bit longer. I might be heading out with both Ricky and Sammy to Brighton in August though. Trying to work something out.

Sorry, but I think I'll have to pass this time.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, Marj maybe we will see eachother then. It would be neat to see you. Hmmmm, why not stay at the B&B I am staying at?  Now THAT would be cool  I am really looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, Derek and any other Hav owners that might be in the Brighton, Ontario area August 11th might wish to join a whole bunch of other owners and breeders that are going to a picnic held by Sonrisas Kennel and HALO (Havanese Angel League Organization). I was given permission to spread the word as all Hav lovers are welcome.  It is potluck and you'll need to bring your chairs. 

For more info or directions, please PM me with your email addy and I will send stuff to you. 

I am hoping I can make it with both Sammy and Ricky and yes, Helen, I'd love to meet you too!! It WOULD be cool to stay at the same place, but I dont' feel comfortable staying in a B&B because of Ricky's barking, esp. at strange noises in a strange place. Also, if and when the pups would need to go out, I feel awkward going through someone's house to do it! That is, unless they already have dogs there, then no problem! lol I'm going to look into perhaps staying in a motel that will allow dogs. Wish me luck! It's a long trip out to do in one day and I'd much prefer to stay on the Sat. and then take my time coming back home on Sunday.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope you find a place to stay because I would love to meet you!! I think it will be fun - counting down the days now


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj! I wish we could make it, but we have 2 weddings that very day! Oh well.. I'd rather go to the Hav party.. but my wife is making me go to the weddings..


----------



## amy (Jul 7, 2007)

*play dates in toronto ontario*



freeway1976 said:


> Anyone in the GTA (gGreater Toronto Area) area would like to start up some sort of Hav 'play group' of some sort?
> 
> I know we have 2 or 3 people in the GTA on here so far... anyone else?
> 
> ...


hi i am interested in socializing my 6mos pup havanna with others...do you know if anyone is arranging play date times?
amy


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok guys... Derek, Helen and Amy... Sunday is officialy on now.
Will send you guys an email with my address!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen and Derek.. and whoever else is in Toronto here...

What is a good day for you guys for the next hav playdate?? 

Amy what day is good for u???????

Thanks guys!
Ryan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Ryan...

Anyday on a Sunday is good for us....

By the Way I Love the New Avatar...Beamer looks really good.

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I meant to comment on that avatar as well. It's beautiful!!! I love the shadow and light playing over Beamer. Great shot, Ryan!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Marj! That pic turned out really nice.. beamer LOVES lying in the sun rays while inside.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Sat. is the big day for the annual Havanese picnic! it's held in Brighton, Ontario this year and should be loads of fun. We're heading out there Friday and will be staying at Sammy's previous owners' then to the picnic Sat. - hoping for a NICE day! 

There might be 20, 30 or more Havs so I can't wait!

I'll have pics to show you all. :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj! 
Please take many pics... I cannot make it due to 2 weddings I must attend! ughhhhhhhhhhhh.... wish i could go... 

Ryan


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really wish I could attend that gathering but unfortunately the bills come first and Derek's gotta work. I can't wait to see the great pics. Perhaps the Forum Members who are attending could make up a Banner for the Forum and take a picture with it to let us all know you are having a good time and that you are thinking of us saps who can't attend.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------

